# Is my brisket safe?



## N8hoffman (Jul 4, 2018)

Good morning guys and happy 4th. 1st post here and I'm slightly worried. Did an overnight brisket smoke and the smoker dropped in temp drastically to 160 for a few hours. Smoker was steady around 215 -220 for at least 3.5 hours. Meat was at 130 at that point. Woke up at the 7 hour mark and found grill at 160 and meat at 135 where the probe was and 140 in other spots. Probed from the beginning. Raised temp to 225 and meat is climbing again. Seasoned with decent amount of salt and pepper. Just want to make sure its safe to finish the smoke, thanks!


----------



## dr k (Jul 4, 2018)

It should be fine because it met the pasteurizing requirement of 130*F for 112 min. and went up to 135*F and 140*F .

The pasteurization times for beef, lamb and pork are listed in Table C.1. Table C.2 lists the pasteurization times for chicken and turkey.

Temperature Time Temperature Time
°F (°C) (Minutes) °F (°C) (Seconds)
130 (54.4) 112 min 146 (63.3) 169 sec
131 (55.0) 89 min 147 (63.9) 134 sec
132 (55.6) 71 min 148 (64.4) 107 sec
133 (56.1) 56 min 149 (65.0) 85 sec
134 (56.7) 45 min 150 (65.6) 67 sec
135 (57.2) 36 min 151 (66.1) 54 sec
136 (57.8) 28 min 152 (66.7) 43 sec
137 (58.4) 23 min 153 (67.2) 34 sec
138 (58.9) 18 min 154 (67.8) 27 sec
139 (59.5) 15 min 155 (68.3) 22 sec
140 (60.0) 12 min 156 (68.9) 17 sec
141 (60.6) 9 min 157 (69.4) 14 sec
142 (61.1) 8 min 158 (70.0) 0 sec
143 (61.7) 6 min
144 (62.2) 5 min
145 (62.8) 4 min
Table C.1: Pasteurization times for beef, corned beef, lamb, pork and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2).


----------

